
The Algol 60 language report appeared in May 1960 and changed the world - Rochus
https://dl.acm.org/doi/10.1145/367236.367262
======
Rochus
Algol 60 was an interesting language in many respects. It is the mother of
nearly all imperative programming languages existing today; it had no data
structures, just scalars and arrays; but it introduced block structure and
scoping rules; and it was the first language specified using the Backus-Naur-
Form (BNF) which is still in use today. I recently wrote a parser for it (on
my way to a Simula 67 compiler): [https://github.com/rochus-
keller/Algol60](https://github.com/rochus-keller/Algol60).

